# Beadboard installation questions.



## Hack (Oct 9, 2007)

I am in the process of remodeling a bathroom in my home. We're in the demo phase right now. The basic plan is new flooring (carrerra marble), new tub (vintage cast iron clawfoot, new vanity (which I think some of you may have seen), new fixtures, lighting, etc.

One element that I'm going to add to the bathroom is Beadboard wainscoting. I purchased 1/4" MDF beadboard (pre-primed since we're going to paint it).

The first question I have is a design question. The bathroom has a nice round dormer with a window, and the roof line cuts down on either side. I am going to open up the corners on both sides (there's just open space behind them) to get a bit more "room". When I do that, the roofline will extend down to about 18" from the floor on either side of the toilet as you can see in the drawings attached. So I have four options for installing the beadboard, and I'd like everyones opinion :thumbsup:


----------



## Hack (Oct 9, 2007)

Designs 3 & 4 below :thumbsup:


----------



## Rob (Oct 31, 2006)

Option #2 gets my vote.


----------



## Harddog Wood (Feb 9, 2007)

#2 too!


----------



## daryl in nanoose (Feb 18, 2007)

Harddog Wood said:


> #2 too!


:thumbsup:


----------



## Kirk Allen (Nov 7, 2006)

#2 would be my choice also.


----------



## mackem (May 20, 2007)

Another for #2. :thumbsup:


----------



## Leo G (Oct 16, 2006)

#4 for me


----------



## woodman42 (Aug 6, 2007)

#2 I think would look more complete.


----------



## Hack (Oct 9, 2007)

Thanks for the input guys!

I've got the bathroom almost completely gutted now. Should be ready for rough plumbing and electrical this week.

One more question: The beadboard is going to be painted white. It's already primed. What is your opinion on how to best get the paint on the surface once it's in place? Spray (HVLP), or paint (pad, brush)???

TIA.

Jeff.


----------



## daryl in nanoose (Feb 18, 2007)

Hack said:


> Thanks for the input guys!
> 
> I've got the bathroom almost completely gutted now. Should be ready for rough plumbing and electrical this week.
> 
> ...


Brush and roller


----------

